# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  تبدیل پسوند jar به jad

## mojtaba9.25

با درگ کردن فایل jar تان از آن jad بسازید.  :لبخند گشاده!:  منتظر نظراتتون هستم.

----------


## بیتافرهی

فرق jar با jad چیه؟
من یه برنامه ی دیکشنری دارم،اما با اینکه حجم آن کم است روی موبایلم نصب نمی شه.مدل موبایلم هم 6300 است.چرا؟

----------


## noorsoft

برنامه های jad jar  معمولا روی گوشیهایی که جاوا را ساپورت میکنن اجرا میشن ولی چیزی که مهمه ورژن اپلت جاوا است که روی گوشی نصب شده

----------


## بیتافرهی

من روی گوشیم نمی تونم برنامه ی دیکشنری جاوا را نصب کنم.با وجو د اینکه جای کافی هم دارم.آیا این به خاطر ورژن متفاوت جاوا نصب شده روی موبایل من است؟؟
از کجا بفهمم که چه ورژنی از جاوا روی موبایلم است؟

----------


## noorsoft

مدل گوشیتون چیه ؟

----------


## javad490

> من روی گوشیم نمی تونم برنامه ی دیکشنری جاوا را نصب کنم.با وجو د اینکه جای کافی هم دارم.آیا این به خاطر ورژن متفاوت جاوا نصب شده روی موبایل من است؟؟
> از کجا بفهمم که چه ورژنی از جاوا روی موبایلم است؟


با سلام و تبریک سال نو.
گوشی های سونی اریکسون بیشترین سازگاری را برای اجرای برنامه های جاوا دارند ولی در گوشی های نوکیا حتی مدل های گرانقیمت نیز برخی برنامه های jar (java را اجرا نمی کنند و با سیمبیان سازگاری دارند.

----------

